# Birkenstock, Ariat, Bogs...my feet love them



## vickie gee (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to have what feels good on my feet. If I am not good to my feet they will let me know, as will my back. I have been admiring the Bogs for a couple of years and just bought me a pair of blue ones in case Texas ever gets a rain.




:rofl The style is mid classic Paisley and they are really cool looking. I only have 2 pair of the Ariat fat babies but I love them. Nothing fancy, just a black pair and a brown pair. Birkenstock is my favorite of all shoes. My old pair has finally worn out so I got 3 new pairs. One is my ever steady 3 strap sandal, one is a maryjane, and one is a charcoal colored microfiber clog that are going to be my new house slippers.

Just curious if anybody else knows a brand of "got to have" shoes.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 10, 2011)

Love my Dansko clogs! Can't beat them, they last forever and I love the extra height.  Also, bought new shoes for our trip to Ireland in the spring, I got two different types of Keens and I really like them too! Teva sandles, I've had them forever also, the velcro straps are looking a little ratty, but I've had them over ten years and they are still great sandles! I have Birkenstock sandles too, hand me down from someone, but they are comfy also.

I bought a pair of the Bog winter boots last winter, and I love them too for the barn! They are great for my barn job also when I'm on my feet for 6 hours.

I hate shoe shopping, so I tend to buy what I know will last, because I don't want to have to shop for shoes again in a year or less!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 10, 2011)

My Fat Babies are a staple. They last forever. Also I just bought a pair of sloggers and they are so comfortable. Great for the barn. I'm with Kim on not shopping for shoes every year. The ones I get usually last at least 3.


----------



## susanne (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to be a shoe junkie...then I got a pair of Birkenstock Birki polyurethane clogs http://www.birkenstockexpress.com/Products/Style.cfm/collection.Birkis/style.Classic%20Birki/prod5.AA236/id.101020111127-353704and now I seldom wear anything else.

I love that the toes are rigid, so misplaced pony hooves don't crush my toes.

If they provide the same comfort, I may have to get a pair of Bogs... my Birkis fall short in deep mud and snow!


----------



## little lady (Oct 10, 2011)

Roper-horseshoes...ahhhhhhh so comfy!


----------



## sfmini (Oct 10, 2011)

Crocs.

Just about live in them. Winter crocs and the diabetic crocs that I can put my custom orthotics in.


----------



## anoki (Oct 10, 2011)

I LOVE my 'The MUCK Boot Company' boots!! By far the most comfortable, and WARM, boot I've ever come across. I'm on my second pair....but I bought 2 pairs this time. Mid calf (for herding) and tall boots for winter.

Blundstones!!! I LOVE Blundstones!!

Had the most comfy pair of Doc Martens sandals...but they bit the dust last year....over 10 years after I bought them



Now I can't find anything I like to replace them.

Otherwise I'm in running shoes mostly...usually Saucony's because they are the only thing that fit properly

~kathryn


----------



## chandab (Oct 10, 2011)

Almost exclusively Ariat lace-ups, although, they've changed styles some much the last couple years that I don't like many of the styles anymore, but still wear the Terrain shoe.


----------



## candycar (Oct 10, 2011)

Gotta be my MuckBoots. I live in them! I have the ChoreBoot and the Garden shoes. One pair for winter, one for summer. Warm, comfey , easy on/off and waterproof. What more could you ask for!


----------



## bevann (Oct 10, 2011)

Love my LLBean clogs.They have thinsulate and I can wear them almost all year except when the snow gets deep.rubber bottoms with a nice tread so no slipping.Uppers are leather and rubber.I have work them for almost 40 years in the kennels and barn.I can get about 2 years out of 1 pair.I aklso have several pairs of their lace up felt lined boots for snow wether.Good investment for me.Tried Crocs-didn't like them.I also love Merrill shoes for winter that are lined with fuzzy stuff-keep feet nice nand toasty.


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2011)

Love Ariats! I have lots of pairs. I also like those Dawgs Z sandals in summer. My feet unfortunately spend too much time in Mary Jane high heel pumps


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 10, 2011)

susanne said:


> I used to be a shoe junkie...then I got a pair of Birkenstock Birki polyurethane clogs http://www.birkenstockexpress.com/Products/Style.cfm/collection.Birkis/style.Classic%20Birki/prod5.AA236/id.101020111127-353704and now I seldom wear anything else.
> 
> I love that the toes are rigid, so misplaced pony hooves don't crush my toes.
> 
> If they provide the same comfort, I may have to get a pair of Bogs... my Birkis fall short in deep mud and snow!


OOOOOHH WEEEEE! Thanks for the website. I normally get mine off ebay but I checked out the website you mentioned and saw ones I have yet to see. Wonder if the soft footbed feels as good as the regular?


----------



## LAminiatures (Oct 11, 2011)

I love my Merrell's they are comfortable and durable. Muck boots the commercial grade are the best winter boot ever. They have a much better tread than the regular Muck boot. I also have Dansko's that I where on and off they are a comfy shoe as well.

I am sick I love shoes! If you could see my husbands eyes when the delivery truck shows up. lol


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 11, 2011)

Ariat lace-up paddock boots. I spend the $89 for them every year-and-a-half. I work all day at the barn full-time in them... new pairs don't even require any breaking in period.

Andrea


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, almost forgot the blingie western flip flops by Sun Sole. I used to order them wholesale and sell them in a flea market booth. I think I was my best customer. I ended up with a zebra print, a leopard print, and some snazzy black ones. They are really very comfortable.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 12, 2011)

I live in my UGG boots! I won't wear them in the snow out to the barn but in the house, to the store, pretty much anything that has nothing to do with mud! I want to try those MUCK boots they look really warm. They sell them at TSC so I'll ask hubby for Christmas!



I hate cold feet!


----------



## sfmini (Oct 12, 2011)

My newest favorites are my Teva sandals that I bought to go kayaking. They are so comfortable, have them on now at work.

I also got these cool tennis shoes when a store went out of business. Instead of laces they have wires attached to dials on the back of the shoes. You just turn the dial to lace up, pull it to loosen. Love how quick you can get them on and off, especially on those days when you are coming in from the barn and REALLY need to get to the bathroom but don't want to track mud/dirt. Pull and off they come.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 12, 2011)

I LOVE my Double H's!!!! Great to ride it, comfortable to wear all day - they are indestructible. Absolutely the BEST!!!

Liz N.


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 12, 2011)

a mini dream come true said:


> My Fat Babies are a staple. They last forever. Also I just bought a pair of sloggers and they are so comfortable. Great for the barn. I'm with Kim on not shopping for shoes every year. The ones I get usually last at least 3.



How is the sizing on them? I'm a 8.5 so i'll order a 9 and i'm going to get the wider ones.


----------



## REO (Oct 12, 2011)

My feet are very wide...4.25" so I can't ever find any shoes to fit me. Not all women have narrow feet!

I'm either barefoot, in men's slippers from the dollar store or mens $20 sneakers from Walmart. Because men's are wider! Hard to find the men's wide but smaller sizes for me.

I'm not able to get into the shoe thing





I will confess something!

Those new style high heels that have an undercut platform under the foot part..





IMO are






I saw a clip of a model walking the runways wearing those and she wabbled, wabbled, wabbled, BLAM! Fell down! Tried to get up, wabbled SPLAT! Tried again, wabble wabble wabble, spun out BAM! Fell again! Then she kinda slunk away. I'm sorry but I laughed SO hard I almost peed my pants!!


----------



## susanne (Oct 13, 2011)

REO, your story reminds me of a Sex In the City episode where Carrie (Kari? Kerry? whatever) was in a celebrity fashion show and fell off her shoes on the runway...her friend pronounced her "runway roadkill."


----------

